# Swar Vidya



## Arvind (Jul 16, 2004)

Since childhood, I have heard about Swar Vidya, and thought it to be part of Gurbani! I am still not sure, if that is correct. Most people even never heard of this.
By Swar Vidya, I mean study of nasal inhaling/exhaling and all activities or calculations based on those. Has any one else got more information to share about this?


----------



## Admin (Jul 17, 2004)

I have got no clue. Please elaborate.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

Swar Vidya is about swaas (breath) inhaling/exhaling. Ida, Pingala and Sushmana being the main naadis. I am interested to learn more about this, but couldnt get suitable pointers for the same. Learned members on this forum may be in better position to elaborate. Please do so. 
Thanks


----------

